# The Constitution should be rewritten every 5 years



## basquebromance (May 26, 2018)

what a tremendous idea! SMART!


----------



## Coyote (May 26, 2018)

Hell no.  Then we would be like Russia...Turkey...Egypt..Venezuela...


----------



## basquebromance (May 26, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Hell no.  Then we would be like Russia...Turkey...Egypt..Venezuela...



Russia is not like Turkey is not like Egypt is not like Venenzwenzla


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 26, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> what a tremendous idea! SMART!



No.

Now what?


----------



## WheelieAddict (May 26, 2018)

Nah. It can be amended. What is needed the most right now is an amendment that overrules the Citizens United decision, and ends allowing money more of a voice than individual citizens.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 26, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Hell no.  Then we would be like Russia...Turkey...Egypt..Venezuela...


I agree. If we let today's politicians at it we will have no rights left.


----------



## MarathonMike (May 26, 2018)

Good lord. Yeah lets take the most brilliantly crafted document ever created and see how many different ways we can fuck it up.


----------



## Coyote (May 26, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Hell no.  Then we would be like Russia...Turkey...Egypt..Venezuela...
> ...


Not to mention I don’t trust any of the people today to have the knowledge, foresight, and integrity to do it.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 26, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> what a tremendous idea! SMART!


*Hate name calling but you have to not given any idea to the after affects would be,.  The Progressives would be dancing in the streets after they took over.   The would make the President King Obamma and completely overthrow the Nation.  Slavery would return but not with Blacks being the slaves.  Just a Minority would take the place of slaves.  No House or Senate, just people like Soros and other would take control.   No saying anything else to stupid to do so.*


----------



## Jessica123 (May 26, 2018)

Coyote said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Agreed.

40% of this country want to force this country to go back to the article of confederation and would kill millions of poor, old and minorities as they're doing it. 

Fuck no we don't need any rewrite of the constitution.


----------



## JoeMoma (May 26, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> what a tremendous idea! SMART!


Completely rewritten, no!

Should changing the counstitution be done through the prescribed amendment process rather than case law?  Yes


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 26, 2018)

Not smart, idiotic.

You cannot try and complete reset on an entity that controls rights and operates a budget in the trillions.  Even a simple company could not survive that upheaval - it would be a nightmare in a political setting with millions of people involved.


----------



## Confounding (May 26, 2018)

Every 5 years? What a mess that would be.


----------



## Wyld Kard (May 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> what a tremendous idea! SMART!



More like a dumb idea.  

Parties and people would be too divided on politics to decide what policies the Constitution should have.  Just imagine how many ridiculous laws would be made if it was rewritten.


----------



## sparky (May 27, 2018)

It's made of hemp , we could roll it up and smoke it, it might even be legal now?




~S~


----------



## Confounding (May 27, 2018)

sparky said:


> It's made of hemp , we could roll it up and smoke it



Worse joint ever.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 27, 2018)

Of course not..............but a Convention of States to put leashes on the Federal Gov't.........Yes.

Term limits.............Restore the 10th..........balanced budget.............immigration............

But passing them via convention would be extremely difficult............It is obvious something needs to be done with our corrupt Gov't.


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> what a tremendous idea! SMART!



No, look at the UK with Brexit. Instead of having to have a decent sized vote in order to have change, change was just 50%, and most people had no idea what they were voting for. 

Now they've seen the issues, more people would have voted to stay. 

And yet 52% of 72% of people who voted, said yes. So, about 37% of people decided to do something, and it happened, and the country is having lots of problems because of it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> what a tremendous idea! SMART!




get cracking there is a process for that 

it is called amendments 

--LOL


----------



## basquebromance (May 27, 2018)

for many generations, Americans have not had an experience of making change. if we were now to pen a New Constitution based on contemporary society and our accumulated experience, we would rail against the failures of democracy, capitalism, and citizenship. to be ruthless, those ideas aren't delivering much cash value to the 99 percent today.

but if were being as candid and self-critical as the founders were, we would have to admit that we haven't really tried democracy yet. or capitalism. or citizenship. and certainly not all at once!


----------



## Markle (May 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> what a tremendous idea! SMART!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> for many generations, Americans have not had an experience of making change. if we were now to pen a New Constitution based on contemporary society and our accumulated experience, we would rail against the failures of democracy, capitalism, and citizenship.



So feel free to pen one.

Frankly I don't want our current murder of political crows, on either side, anywhere near my Constitution.


----------



## basquebromance (May 27, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > for many generations, Americans have not had an experience of making change. if we were now to pen a New Constitution based on contemporary society and our accumulated experience, we would rail against the failures of democracy, capitalism, and citizenship.
> ...



ok i will.

WE THE PEOPLE...resolve that self-love and love of power are immutable human tendencies, that such tendencies mean all societies bend toward corruption and tyranny, that the purpose of government is to safeguard our liberty but government itself can threaten liberty, and therefore that power must be set against power in unending contest so no single interest can ever dominate.

repeal the 2nd amendment.

repeal the 10th amenment.

TERM LIMITS.

now do your version!


----------



## boedicca (May 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> what a tremendous idea! SMART!




What a horrible idea.  Fortunately, the Founders had the prescience and common sense to put safeguards in place to prevent "ignorant of history morons" like you to ruin The Constitution.


----------



## regent (May 27, 2018)

Since the Constitution was ratified it has been amended 27 times and changed innumerable times. Alabama's Constitution has been amended over 850 times. Is our Constitution is too hard to change to keep up with America's needs?  Perhaps trial amendments  would fill the bill? Would it still be wrong to let Americans vote on amendments?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



My version already exists.


----------



## boedicca (May 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...




My version:  leave it as is.

Your version is a nonsensical and delusional Utopian view that just enables totalitarian thugs to turn people into slaves.

No thank you.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 27, 2018)

regent said:


> Since the Constitution was ratified it has been amended 27 times and changed innumerable times. Alabama's Constitution has been amended over 850 times. Is our Constitution is too hard to change to keep up with America's needs?  Perhaps trial amendments  would fill the bill? Would it still be wrong to let Americans vote on amendments?



The process for change is intentionally difficult.  It prevents tampering via the whims of the mob.


----------



## boedicca (May 27, 2018)

regent said:


> Since the Constitution was ratified it has been amended 27 times and changed innumerable times. Alabama's Constitution has been amended over 850 times. Is our Constitution is too hard to change to keep up with America's needs?  Perhaps trial amendments  would fill the bill? Would it still be wrong to let Americans vote on amendments?



Yes, it would be wrong to subject the Constitution to transient pop culture mob rule.

An Amendment is serious business...so a lengthy process for a super majority approval makes far more sense than "trial" amendments.  It's quite astonishing that you would think that a trial would be anything other than a powerplay to subvert the Constitutional protection of minority viewpoints.


----------



## basquebromance (May 27, 2018)

boedicca said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



you can't have totalitarian thugs with term limits. you're the thug for not agreeing with my beautiful New Constitution (TM)


----------



## boedicca (May 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...




Your Beautiful New Constitution = A Handbook for Mob Rule and Totalitarians Horrors.

No thank you. I'm not interested in that.


----------



## there4eyeM (May 27, 2018)

Delightfully absurd proposition that well promotes the underlying sense. Point well taken. At least, officially revisiting what the words currently mean might help the linguistically challenged understand living language.


----------



## Andylusion (May 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Hell no.  Then we would be like Russia...Turkey...Egypt..Venezuela...
> ...



They are, in the aspect that none of them cares much for their constitution.

The whole point of a constitution is to prevent government from just doing whatever it wants, whenever it wants, without some solid defined limits.

If you are going to have the constitution re-written every 5 years... you might as well not have one at all.

Then you can just have a 'self-legalizing' dictatorship.   Oh, we are not allowed to do that?  Ok, let's re-write the constitution next year.  Hey we can do that now!   What a great system.


----------



## basquebromance (May 27, 2018)

if we continue to stand up for our rights, none of us alive today will ever have to pick up a weapon against government!


----------



## Markle (May 27, 2018)

Realizing that this thread is intended for humor, BUT, can anyone imagine how many THOUSAND PAGES such a document would have today?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 27, 2018)

Markle said:


> Realizing that this thread is intended for humor, BUT, can anyone imagine how many THOUSAND PAGES such a document would have today?



No kidding.


----------



## Wyld Kard (May 27, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> for many generations, Americans have not had an experience of making change. if we were now to pen a New Constitution based on contemporary society and our accumulated experience, we would rail against the failures of democracy, capitalism, and citizenship. to be ruthless, those ideas aren't delivering much cash value to the 99 percent today.
> 
> but if were being as candid and self-critical as the founders were, we would have to admit that we haven't really tried democracy yet. or capitalism. or citizenship. and certainly not all at once!



Ever heard of the quote:  "_If it's not broke, don't fix it"?_

The Constitution that we have has been doing fine for our nation for all these years, so there is absolutely no reason to pen a "new one" just to accommodate those who may think it's outdated.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 1, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> what a tremendous idea! SMART!


An extremely idiotic idea.  Our Constitution is the greatest government document in existence.  That document is why millions came to this continent.  Those that came here, fled oppression, persecution, starvation and personal tragedies with one main thing in mind...….freedom; the freedom to have "individual" freedom and seek out their dreams without government ruling their dreams.  Ancestors of those here today, fled religious persecution from the Catholic Church and Islamic Theocracy, they fled Communist oppression and persecution, the Irish fled starvation and British oppression, Africans and South and Central Americans fled oppressive Socialist nations and Military Juntas, Jews, Gypsies and handicap people fled Nazi Germany and Fascist Italy.  All came here to be individuals free of tyranny.  And, our Constitution granted them those freedoms that they sought.  
That said, it does not negate our negative past.  We have had slavery and genocide, both black stains on our history, yet it would be difficult to point to any region on this planet that has not had the same thing.  Blacks point to our history and say how evil it was....and it was.....yet in Central and South America, they had several times more black slavery in their history, but they don't acknowledge their past. Muslim nations had by far, the most black slavery, castrating the males so they couldn't reproduce.  All races, including whites, were slaves at some point in history.  It has always been man's inhumanity towards man that has been mankind's history.  
Here in this nation though, the Constitution remains today to be a beacon for those seeking freedom and to pursue their own dreams.


----------



## abrere (Jun 2, 2018)

all you'd have is arguing about the new constitutions. Nothing would get done, everyone would be afraid to produce anything due to its probably being seized by somebody, taxed severely (same thing). our nation would collapse.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 22, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> what a tremendous idea! SMART!


5 years recipe for anarchy and chaos. 20 years? back then it may have seemed reasonable, but we must remember that they had a unity of purpose, which was making the grand experiment succeed. This is why they compromised so much.

It mas seem counter intuitive, but today we need a longer time than 20 years. We are so unlike the founding generation in almost every way imaginable


----------



## JBvM (Jun 22, 2018)

LuckyDuck said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > what a tremendous idea! SMART!
> ...


yet a few people of the founding generation believed in it. So who is the idiot here?


----------



## CHAZBUKOWSKI (Jun 25, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > what a tremendous idea! SMART!
> ...


Congrats.  Your post if even more fucktarded than the O.P.'s suggestion.


----------



## JBvM (Jun 25, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> what a tremendous idea! SMART!


Americans have no shared purpose. They couldn't even agree on_ "paper or plastic"_ when it was a choice. How the heck would they agree on a new constitution?


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Jun 29, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> what a tremendous idea! SMART!


*Someone must have got a new bong and had a smart idea.*


----------

